# Gear knob ! Peugeot Boxer 2006 2.2



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

PEUGEOT BOXER 2.2 2006 Elddis Autoquest

I was driving along today and the gear knob came off in my hand.

The gear knob is a fixed knob on the stick which has a small lug on the stick.

The reverse is via a separate lifter that is underneath the fixed knob with a spring in between which I have.

In effect what the problem is is the static knob has an interior plastic fitting that had shattered.

Peugeot/Fiat are saying such a part will be over £70

I have done a lot of searches and can't find a similar one that isn't so expensive but does the same job but then I am likely not looking in right places as I am not really auto minded. Has anyone had and overcome this problem or should I be saving up £70 for what is in effect a bit of plastic.

Any Help Welcome.

Thank You


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just google local van breakers, they shouldn't be that expensive, they'll most likely only keep a couple if at all just in case, so you might have to wait or look around more, they all ship, check Ebay too, Ducato and Relay should be the same part.


----------



## beezle (Feb 15, 2010)

*Gear Knob*

Hi, I had the exact same problem in the end I bought a universal chrome gear Knob for tenner of ebay its been on for a year and had no probs.

cheers.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

The problem seems to be none of the examples I can find indicate they have the space to slot the spring in that allows the separate (below knob) part to spring up and down.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

It happened on my mates van when we were in France a couple of weeks ago,i just mixed up some 2 pack adhesive and glued it back on.....no dramas,its still there now and he has no plans to change it.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

Now the 'Araldite' method was an option I had in mind as the knob itself does not have to move at all, the spring and the lower reverse lever is all that moves. Halfords agreed with this (off the record) however Peugeot suggested that gluing a part to the stick might necessitate parts of the 'transmission chain' having to be replaced if a problem occurred later and they could not remove the gear knob. Maybe covering their backs of course. ;-)


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Sikka or two pack araldite, never leave home without 3 vital things,1 a Fray bentos pie in a tin(compulsory) 2 Duct tape good stuff not snidey £1 a roll stuff.3 2pack araldite. you wont be stuck then Ever!!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just checked and it was "araldite" that i used,if it has to come off in the future a good hacksaw will do the job and then you'll have to buy a new one but until then you'll be 70 quid better off for not buying a new gearknob.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

This happened to us with our 2003 Autosleeper Symbol whilst touring Germany in 2010. We ordered the genuine part from Perry's in Bolton an official Peugeot dealer so that we would be able to pick it up on our return to the UK.

It cost us £36.

Ok it may not be the same vehicle, but surely prices have not doubled in three years. I suspect your being screwed, and then some.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

1. Find a nut that fits the thread on the end of the gear lever

2. If necessary drill out the underside of the gear knob to accept the nut

3. Glue the nut into the gear knob using Araldite or whatever, taking care not to get glue on the threaded hole in the nut 

4. When glue is set, screw the gear knob back on.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I had this happen to me on my Autotrail Apache (2001) when we were in the middle of Paris. I had to reverse to negotiate a broken down coach and the knob flew off and rolled to the back of the van  Kids managed to find it and we carried on using it, but the spring for reverse was obviously gone. My van at the time was 2 years old, so didn't last particularly well 8O 

I did replace it with a genuine (Fiat) one when I got home, and from memory it was around £50 

Mark


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thanks to ALL - Problem Solved*

Pricing averages £61 - £71 inc. vat Peugeot and Fiat and Third Party Sourcer's of original parts.
No need for part to move or indeed do anything.
Generics not suitable for spring mechanism.
On looking at internal under magnifier and light a blob of glue was seen at the bottom of the fitting.
As this was a from new purchase one can only assume that Peugeot/Fiat use part number 'Araldite' (Wonder how they fix the engine in 

Sraped away old glue, added new blob of Araldite and within minutes all was well. This morning its as solid as ever. Everything works well.

Araldite now being added to van necessities next to the other 100kg of necessities.

Thank You all for your assistance as always.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done that man, and thanks for letting us know the end of the tale.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

trevd01 said:


> 1. Find a nut that fits the thread on the end of the gear lever
> 
> 2. If necessary drill out the underside of the gear knob to accept the nut
> 
> ...


Trev

I have same problem. Unfortunately your solution does not apply as the knob is splined on not threaded.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Thanks to ALL - Problem Solved*



cobaltkoala said:


> Pricing averages £61 - £71 inc. vat Peugeot and Fiat and Third Party Sourcer's of original parts.
> No need for part to move or indeed do anything.
> Generics not suitable for spring mechanism.
> On looking at internal under magnifier and light a blob of glue was seen at the bottom of the fitting.
> ...


Thanks for info re original assembly. I will try the same solution. You say they used a 'blob' of glue, is that for cheapness or for the ability to break the seal if the knob needs to come off?

Unfortunately so far the spring has not shown itself so a search for a spring that fits the seating in the knob may be difficult.

For those of you that bought a new part did the knob come with a spring? If so, has anyone got their old spring available please?

Geoff


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Spring!*

DOH!

This time yesterday I could have measured the spring and told you but now it is hidden within the now araldite fixed assembley.

It was about 15mm wide (very ish) and the length was about 10mm above the top of the metal bar when seated into the lower lift lever before the knob was slid into place. (about 60mm (ish) ) BUT DO NOT USE THESE FIGURES AS 1) Its an Elddis Autoquest Boxer Chassis and 2) I am just guessing now the spring is back in place and hidden.

I do know that the local fiat dealer pulled up an image and it showed every single part of the assembly so if nothing else a dealer should be able to tell you the exact spring dimensions.

Good Luck.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's the actual receipt. It was £31.19 and not £32 as I first stated.
It was a genuine Peugeot part and came in a Peugeot plastic bag.
We had to pay up front hence the deposit on the receipt. 

The journey back from Germany was quite funny, everytime I changed form first to secound the knob came off, and my wife would ball, "You've done again, be carefull."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> *EDITED*the knob came off, and my wife would ball, "You've done again, be carefull."


Don't you just hate it when that happens


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

And when the knob comes off :roll: :lol:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> Here's the actual receipt. It was £31.19 and not £32 as I first stated.
> It was a genuine Peugeot part and came in a Peugeot plastic bag.
> We had to pay up front hence the deposit on the receipt.
> 
> The journey back from Germany was quite funny, everytime I changed form first to secound the knob came off, and my wife would ball, "You've done it again, be carefull."


----------

